# Dead Spec V



## 02WhiteSERSpecV (Apr 1, 2005)

On Friday night my Spec V died. I was involved in a head on collision and the Spec V has died. My whole front end is gone. I wish I had pictures. I will try to put some up. But I am sad that I am leaving a nice family. It has been fun. We'll see what comes next. Maybe I can upgrade or something. All that is important is that me and my fiance are OK. Take care Ladies and Gentlemen.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

glad you and your fiancee are allright. take care and if you buy another nissan, you know where to go for everything you need


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

As sad as it might be to lose a car like the V, the fact that you guys are alright is for sure what's most important.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Same thing happened to me man. I was going 50, and so was the other driver. 100 mph combined impact. B15's are great cars in that they are incredibly safe. 

But just do like I did and upgrade to a WRX or something. Maybe an SRT-4. Boost is fun.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

eh dont get a billy goat car (dodge). I have a friend that had a SRT-4 that gave him alot of shit. a WRX would be a badass car to have. How many horses those bad boys put out?


----------



## B14Nizmo97 (Jun 4, 2005)

STi is about 300 horses


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

227 for the non STI. That's about the same as the SRT-4. Much better handling though. Even when compared to that new ACR. Almost not worth comparing at all.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

U could always go get another Spec V :thumbup: . U know you can trust it, it'll keep u safe. Don't go buy a WRX, although it is much faster, and boosted and what not, it is quite possibly the ugliest car on the face of the planet. It's the ugliest of all cars ever created, so ugly I almost refused to buy any car at all, so ugly that small children in various places around the globe break into tears for no apparent reason. U get the point, it's not the best looking car.


----------



## DriftMaster (Jun 27, 2005)

PoppinJ said:


> U could always go get another Spec V :thumbup: . U know you can trust it, it'll keep u safe. Don't go buy a WRX, although it is much faster, and boosted and what not, it is quite possibly the ugliest car on the face of the planet. It's the ugliest of all cars ever created, so ugly I almost refused to buy any car at all, so ugly that small children in various places around the globe break into tears for no apparent reason. U get the point, it's not the best looking car.


Ugly? I know it can't be as ugly as your face. I guess the only reason you say that is you got your arse handed to you by one.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm pretty sure 99.99% of people on this board think the WRX is a sweet car.. with myself included. Looks and performance wise.


----------

